# Trenching & Utilities



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I had the one-call guy out marking on the property yesterday ahead of my sprinkler install. I asked him how deep everything is run and he said that the cable and phone stuff might be as shallow as 3-4"! That really surprised me, I thought that they would be at least a foot deep. I am going to have to cross these lines in a couple places, does anyone have any advice for uncovered these cables without damaging them?


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

My internet fiber was only buried 3-4 inches deep when I did a trench recently. I knew where the general area was like you do so around that area I either hand dug for the cable for used a small shovel and once I found it it was easier to work around and continue digging under. I had to slide my PVC underneath the cable and I was all set.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I hit my cable line once doing simple aeration, which is barely 2" deep! The cable/internet wire are the most susceptible to getting hit. The other utilities are mandated by code as to how deep they get installed... but even then there's no guarantee.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> My internet fiber was only buried 3-4 inches deep when I did a trench recently. I knew where the general area was like you do so around that area I either hand dug for the cable for used a small shovel and once I found it it was easier to work around and continue digging under. I had to slide my PVC underneath the cable and I was all set.


That is about what I am planning. I am going to flag my head locations and map out the route this weekend. I am hoping that a few route adjustments will keep me from crossing these lines more than necessary, but they run at an angle through the yard. It's still too cold to dig, but next week it's going to warm up and I can start hand digging these areas and flag in preparation for the trencher.

Edit: By trencher I mean the machine. I am the person doing the trenches.


----------

